# Happy Birthday "smoke on the water"



## cajun_1 (Dec 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday.....


----------



## triple b (Dec 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## richtee (Dec 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday Smoke... Fire up the smoker AND the Deep Purple!


----------



## meowey (Dec 21, 2007)

Many Happy returns of the Day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## ron50 (Dec 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday and may you enjoy many many more!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday....Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday and many more!!!!!!!


----------



## illini (Dec 21, 2007)

Dang...Thanksgiving, Birthday and Christmas all in 30 days
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What happens the rest of the year?

Have a good one and many more


----------



## smoke on the water (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks all. It turned out to be a great day.


----------



## ozark rt (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday everybody's first song learned on the guitar.


----------

